# New Beavertail



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Just curious, whats the price tag on a new vegeance? Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

What power and what trailer with her?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Transformers 5 coming out soon too...but with out the commercial it's just B.S. ain't it?


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Lmao. Im waiting......... [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

So excited!!!!!!!!!  Love these threads where something gets hyped in advance. I am betting this post will still be worthless with pics. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok guys easy there let me start by saying I am originally from Italy and  know I live in Florida  and my spelling won't alway be the best but I will tray my best. My vengeance wil be ready on settembre 25 that is my delivery date, this past weak I spend at lot of time with the owner picking colors and option. Power will be yamaha f70 Some of the option are
Ameritrail aluminum trailer, two tone color is ....... , signature 6ft power pole white, gamin 546s, costum front casting platform, yamaha multifunction gauges, Vmarine push pole holders, 24 V trolling minkota,and the list goes on .... Know I will post picture as the boat get build and I will appreciate if anyone has any smart ass comment will keep it for his self thanks. I did my home work for over one year testing,fishing and looking way to many skiff before I made my decision and trust me I won't awnser any question about any other skiff builder that I had interest in it . But the only think I know is my skiff is going to be bad a$$   [smiley=dankk2.gif]


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> Transformers 5 coming out soon too...but with out the commercial it's just B.S. ain't it?


Very funny buddy


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > Transformers 5 coming out soon too...but with out the commercial it's just B.S. ain't it?
> 
> 
> Very funny buddy


Thank you sir!

You will find that a lot of people here kinda have a thing for "picking" at Beavertail for various reasons. I WILL NOT got into it here for fear of derailing your thread. Anyway, welcome to the forum. I'm glad for you and your new skiff. Be sure to post pictures. If it takes too long for you to post pictures we reserve the right to continue cracking jokes so hurry it up man!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> Just curious, whats the price tag on a new vegeance? Cant wait to see the pics.


http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/uploads/5/1/3/5/5135138/2011vengeance.pdf


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > > Transformers 5 coming out soon too...but with out the commercial it's just B.S. ain't it?
> > >
> > > Thanks and trust me I will post picture.
> > > I know that was a lot  of BS talk on beavertail from the pass, but you know what,  people that stay stuck on the pass are cave men's  ;D
> ...


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

friday is the big day......getting my new beavertail vengeance i will post picture stay tuned


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

here is some shots i got with my iphone today guys hope you enjoy


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

....


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

console


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

custom non skid


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

center live well


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

love the color


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

hull


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

stay tuned for more


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Flats Dreamer! It's going to be a mighty fine skiff, and I'm sure you are going to love it. I apologize to you for dudes like "hookemdano" who have nothing positive to say, especially when someone's getting a new skiff.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's a very good looking skiff, congrats.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome looking skiff

Keep the pics coming 

Congrats!!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> Congrats, Flats Dreamer!  It's going to be a mighty fine skiff, and I'm sure you are going to love it.  I apologize to you for dudes like "hookemdano" who have nothing positive to say, especially when someone's getting a new skiff.


I love new skiffs and congrats to the OP on the new build. The initial post sounded to me like spam for the latest and greatest re-invention of the wheel. 

And don't apologize for me "egret". I will do that for myself anytime I feel it is appropriate.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great! You won't be dreaming for 
much longer!  Congrats.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

why is the "puck" for the troling motor mounted where it is?

also,  a lil advice.... have em move the jack plate blinker switch to the right side of your helm.  your shorts WILL hook it with it mounted on the left side as you walk by the console.  trust me.

oh and... do what ever you need to do to get them to move where the key switch is to the top of the console somewhere, even if you have to pay for them to patch the console where it is. i had mine where you do when i had my mitzi. your knee will constantly hit it. i was always breaking keys.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Guys I will post more picture later


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very sweet! I gotta say, that skiff has a great looking hull. It's got some really good flair in the bow. Seems like a lot of commercial builders have gotten away from bow flair and have opted for huge spray rails instead. However, aesthetically...I prefer bow flair.
Congrats on your new skiff!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

here is few more picture


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

pic2


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

pic3


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

here is same more picture from my iphone but i will post same better ones from my camera soon


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

2


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

3


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I an so jealous!!! You are correct. That thing is BAD ASS!!! And very classy at the same time. I like the brown on the platforms. Gives it that woody look. So when are you gonna take me fishing in it?


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is some new and better picture still missing my push pole. I just want every out there  that appreciate quality work to know that  Will and Liz the owner of Aeon Marine  and Beavertail Skiff are amazing people to work with  and they build Beautiful and well made boat and the finish work is the best out there and trust me i been on many ECC, HB, Maverick,Dolphin,yellowfin  . I SHOP AROUND and made few mistake in the last 3 years but i finally got my dream skiff. She floats in 7.5 inc with 2 guys and gear. speed is 35 mph with 4 blade prop, and it all i need. Good luck finding  other builder out there  can compete with this skiff considering PRICE,ride,draft and most of all the attention to  details . If any one have any question fell free to ask. 

THANKS AND ENJOY THE PICTURE


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Teak rod holders


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

3


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

4


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

CUSTOM NON SKID


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

5


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

6


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

7


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

8


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

custom design platform


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

9


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

10


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

11


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

11


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

13


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

14


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

15


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

side shoot


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

16


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

17


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

18


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

18


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

20


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

GUYS this skiff kicks ass .Thanks again Will and Liz over Aeon Marine  for building my dream skiff. 
VIDEOS coming soon.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks very very clean and well laid out. congrats


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> Looks very very clean and well laid out. congrats


THANKS.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

holy hell batman!!!!! that thing is rad. i would catch 10 times the amount of fish out of it than my boat.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice, the side bunks are interesting, never seen them built like that, beautiful BT


----------

